# 2 x Countdown



## Skell (17. Mai 2006)

Nabend, 

Ich habe mal eben nen bisschen durchs netz gesucht wegen einen countdown. Habe auch einen gefunden der auch wunderbar funktioniert. Mein problem ist jetzt, ich würde gerne 2 countdowns auf eine seit haben, die bis zu zwei verschiedenen zeiten runter zählen. Der erste z.b. bis zum 30 mai sagen wir 20 uhr ... und der andere bis zum 10 Juni 20 uhr ... 

hier mein code:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>...</title>
</head>
<script type='text/javascript'>
var end = new Date('June 10, 2006 20:00:00');
function toSt2(n) {
  s = '';
  if (n < 10) s += '0';
  return (s + n).toString();
}
function toSt3(n) {
  s = '';
  if (n < 10) s += '00';
  else if (n < 100) s += '0';
  return (s + n).toString();
}
function countdown() {
  d = new Date();
  count = Math.floor(end.getTime() - d.getTime());
  if(count > 0) {
    miliseconds = toSt3(count%1000); count = Math.floor(count/1000);
    seconds = toSt2(count%60); count = Math.floor(count/60);
    minutes = toSt2(count%60); count = Math.floor(count/60);
    hours = toSt2(count%24); count = Math.floor(count/24);
    days = count;
    document.all.c1.innerHTML = days + ' TAG(E)';
    document.all.c2.innerHTML = hours + ':' + minutes + ':' + seconds
    setTimeout('countdown()', 50);
  }
}
</script>

<body onload='countdown()' ;>

<div align=center>
 <SPAN id="c1" style="FONT: bold 30px arial; COLOR: green;"></SPAN>

 <SPAN id="c2" style="FONT: bold 25px arial; COLOR: blue;">;</SPAN>

 [size="1"]...[/size]
</div>
</body>
</html>
```
Kann mir da bitte einer weiter helfen ?  

Danke schonmal im vorraus... 

gruß Skell
[/code]


----------



## Roar (17. Mai 2006)

du bist hier wohl falsch
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
verschoben


----------



## frager (17. Mai 2006)

hi, das was du da hast ist javascript, hat aber mit java bis auf den teil des namens nix gemein. also frag lieber in nem javascriptforum nach! :idea: 

gruß


----------



## frager (17. Mai 2006)

doppelpost  :shock:


----------



## Skell (18. Mai 2006)

oh, sry, wusste ich net ^^

kann mir denn trotzdem wer weiterhelfen ? xD


----------

